# Elnathan Parr



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2007)

Elnathan Parr, English divine (d. 1632) was a respected minister who wrote one of the preeminent Puritan commentaries on Romans. He also wrote, _Abba, Father_, a guide to private prayer, commended by Jacobus Koelman, and Latin verses on the death of William Whitaker, as well as other works. His whole collected works were published in 1632. 

The Study of the Word


----------

